# Wheda von Huerta Hof & "uncle" Primo!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I took these pics yesterday at training.
I absolutely love both these dogs! 
Wheda is 10 1/2 mos old..a daughter from Ivan...who is a 1/2 brother to Primo. She placed SG8 at the 2011 NASS.
Primo is now ScH3, kkl1...and we hope to use him for stud (for the first time) later next year.
Thanks for letting me share!


































**They have that same "look" in the face/head.**


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the dark face on them. Very beautiful dogs.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I am a huge fan of Ivan. What a hunk! Also love the dark face.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful Pics Robin! I think I saw Wheda when we visited you in July. She has gotten much larger! She is beautiful!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is a face shot of Wheda's "big" brother *Uzo von Huerta Hof.*
Uzo is from the same mother as Wheda...but his father is our beloved Cuervo.
I am sad and joyous when I look at him.....he looks sooo much like Cuervo, that it is bittersweet.
Uzo placed SG4 at the 2011 NASS.....inspite of him having pano.
God...I really love this young male...he is now 16 mos old...but "bald" in coat.










**Uzo...aka....Cuervo Jr.**


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

They're both gorgeous, and Primo is so darned handsome!! Love it that you can post pics now!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I realized Ivan wasn't even in the pictures...I meant to say I love Primo.
But now that I've seen Uzo...I think my allegiances have been realigned. UZO is my man!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous gorgeous dogs!! I can't pick "one" over the other !!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> gorgeous gorgeous dogs!! I can't pick "one" over the other !!


It's because you aren't shallow like me, you value the beauty within and the fabulous dogs they are. 

Uzo is my clear winner. He looks JUST like my dog from childhood, the expression, the coloring, everything! If I were starting my puppy search now, I would send this picture to all my potential breeders and go, THIS is what I want, do you make them?  But alas, puppies don't come like so.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Fabulous dogs! You should be a proud mama!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I've never seen a pic of one of your dogs that wasn't gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Robin! 
Hope you don't mind but I thought I would add a few pictures to the family album 
Here are some pictures from a couple of days ago of Whiskey von Huerta Hof (Wheda's sister!) :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG!!! FAMILY REUNION!!!!!
How have you been!!! He looks BEAUTIFUL...you have done a great job with him!
He DOES look like Wheda...with an even bigger, stronger head..LOL!

He's Wheda's brother...not sister..._I don't want him to get a complex about himself! LOL!_


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> OMG!!! FAMILY REUNION!!!!!
> How have you been!!! He looks BEAUTIFUL...you have done a great job with him!
> He DOES look like Wheda...with an even bigger, stronger head..LOL!
> 
> He's Wheda's brother...not sister..._I don't want him to get a complex about himself! LOL!_


OMG!! I am such a ditz lol  Poor thing...he's just now getting his big boy bark and I call him a girl.... ugh!

I'm great! The last few months with Whiskey have been AMAZING. He's gotten HUGE/POWERFUL and his head is magnificent (I might be biased though ).
He's progressing well with obedience, ring training and bite work. I have really wanted to show him recently (went to a show this weekend), but he's been limping for the last month or so due to moderate pano () so I've been giving him plenty of rest till it passes. I can't wait till he's 100% so I can show him asap! You can be sure I'll have PLENTY of pictures when that happens!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

YUCK Pano.....Uzo has it too.
I haven't had it in a few years.....but it looks like Uzo & Whiskey are going to make up for it.
I am so glad to see you here!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Robin they are gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------

